# How to turbo a '97 Maxima



## boomboxrox (Aug 7, 2017)

Wondering how much effort it would be to fit a turbo in a 3.0 v6 and what would be the cheapest way to get reliable power out of $1300.


----------



## madmaxima4741 (May 20, 2017)

boomboxrox said:


> Wondering how much effort it would be to fit a turbo in a 3.0 v6 and what would be the cheapest way to get reliable power out of $1300.


Give these people a call.

http://www.turbospecialties-race.com/turbo-kits-nissan-maxima-c-1_4_35_78.html


----------

